# Pij trying to get treats out of cat toy(vid)



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

so i put little peices of peanut inside this cat toy for bunny and she pushes it around to get hem out,its pretty cool to watch and she is happy for a long time.anyway thought id share these videos with ya
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WsBSRsgerc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCL2Txe0Pa0


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Awww! Bunny is sooo cute! And she looks looks like she's trying to get your attention when the ball falls out of the cage. Sorta like "a little help here?" great idea!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am goiung to have to find one of those. It would be something to keep pigeons that are in quarantine busy and happy!

Cynthia


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

@ doveone52 right after the turned the camera off i got the ball for her lol,she actually knocked it off the ledge of the 3rd level that is inside the cage,its pretty big.

she usually will go chase it down to the bottom level of the cage and keep moving it around,it keeps her entertained for a bit lol.these little plastic cat balls cost like 2$ at the grocery store in the cat area or any pet store.thanks for the comments!


----------

